# Saw this on Craigslist....



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Best use of Craigslist I have seen in a while..


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Best use of Craigslist I have seen in a while..


You have never trolled for hookers!:whistling2:


----------

